# Father Executes Son For Molesting 3 yr. Old



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

You can't make this up. Police in Michigan say a father is charged with executing his 15 year old son after the boy assaulted a 3 year old.

Detroit area father executes son after teen confesses sex abuse of child | Breaking News from The Birmingham News - al.com


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Completely fucked up... I understand his rage... but you OWN flesh and blood screams 'no daddy no' and you execute him? 3 lives down the drain.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Unreal...horrible situation all around the board on this one. That 19y.o. kid going to Umass should feel lucky that his father was a pussy and didn't shoot him for the forcible rape of a 4 y.o. girl. Anything like that having to do with a child/toddler really is unconscionable.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

263, WOW was my 1st. thought reading that as well. This just leaves me shaking my head.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Give the father a big thank you for saving the court system time and money, and put him on the parole board. Sucks, but maybe if more people took his example, we wouldnt have to deal with grown sexual pervs commiting atrocities. Too bad the people he prevented from being molested in the future can't speak on his behalf.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Are you out of your mind? It wasn't like this was a 40 year old man who did this to the three year old. It was his own 15 year old son... What kind of human being executes his own baby? Throw him the beating of his life, call the police... get him locked up... I am all for justice, but you have to draw a line. We are not some 3rd world animal society. This story really got to me.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I admit I was being a little flip with my reply, but..after hearing nothing but horror stories about released offenders committing horrible acts, seeing no justice in the criminal court system, and knowing that most people who start this early re-offend, I dont have too much sympathy for that 15 year old. My heart definitely goes out to his father...and he acted rashly and will pay for it with the next many years of his life, but......just saying...that kid will never molest another innocent human being ever again.



5-0 said:


> Throw him the beating of his life, call the police... get him locked up...


And watch him receive some slap on the wrist sentence, become institutionalized, and be statistically likely to do it again. Im not agreeing with it, nor saying its the right thing, but the father made his decision so the rest of us don't have to.

The father did us (society) a favor, not by killing his son, but by taking away the moral dilemma of what to do with this kid.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Where is MJ when you need a not-so-conservative-but-not-liberal opinion? lol

Pros:
No more molestation/rape will occur by him

Cons
Kid was molested
Teen was killed
Father goes to jail

The story in the Detroit Press has a little more detail than this story.
Mom just wanted dad to help her with son | freep.com | Detroit Free Press


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Do you have kids?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't have kids of my own, so I am unqualified in that aspect of the conversation. However, as you were correct in stating 3 lives were tossed down the drain. But it ends there. 3 is better than how ever many more could have been. But we can and will never know what would have happened, but we as society aren't responsible for what did happen, the father is. He did something we can not, and should not do.

How many parents look at their children and see monsters, but don't have the reason or ability to do something about it. * He knew his son and what his son was capable of better than any of us ever could. I'll defer to his judgement.*


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

As a parent I would think he would want to get his son the help he needed, not to execute him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Let's take this in a vacuum first. To take a 15 year old BOY (as fucked up as he is) naked into a driveway, and shoot him in the head while he screams 'NO DADDY, NO!' is fucked up beyond all recognition. I understand what he did molesting his little sister, and if he was tried and sentenced to execution, so be it. 
No disrespect at all, but anyone who doesn't have kids just cant comprehend this story.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

5-0 said:


> Do you have kids?


I am with 5-0 on this one. Yes the kid was a POS. How does one look in to the eyes of their child and pulls the trigger?

I could not do it. Sorry, I just couln't.



Nuke_TRT said:


> As a parent I would think he would want to get his son the help he needed, not to execute him.


As a parent, Yes.

As a baby daddy, i.e. sperm donor, you know the answer to that.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

That's old school punishment taken to the extreme. 
I don't even know what I would do if faced with this horrific situation, so i'm not going to give a "James the wacker" style scenario, but this type of heinous information could certainly cause someone to do something they would never otherwise not consider.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

263FPD said:


> I am with 5-0 on this one. Yes the kid was a POS. How does one look in to the eyes of their child and pulls the trigger?
> 
> I could not do it. Sorry, I just couln't.
> 
> ...


@Hush You also mentioned statistics in one of your earlier posts. Statistics also show that molesters are created more often than born... My salty skeptical side wonders what is going to come out about the fathers relationship with the 15 y/o. I wouldnt bet my house on it (but I also wont be surprised) if it comes out that the boy was molested by father a long time ago, and this was some kind of insane psychological projection.

IF it turns out that my hypothetical is true, would that change your opinion?


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

5-0 said:


> @Hush You also mentioned statistics in one of your earlier posts. Statistics also show that molesters are created more often than born... My salty skeptical side wonders what is going to come out about the fathers relationship with the 15 y/o. I wouldnt bet my house on it (but I also wont be surprised) if it comes out that the boy was molested by father a long time ago, and this was some kind of insane psychological projection.
> 
> IF it turns out that my hypothetical is true, would that change your opinion?


You could be right there...maybe Dad didn't want son to spill the beans. It is unthinkable that this guy could take the life of his own child. It blows my mind and makes me wonder if there was more behind it.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Something tells me that while not a child mollester himself, Jamar Pinkney Sr. is no freaking angel.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Something tells me that while not a child mollester himself, Jamar Pinkney Sr. is no freaking angel.


Without a doubt...do you think he had a license to carry?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> Without a doubt...*do you think he had a license to carry?*


Can't make that guess, but I will say it's the least of his problems


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

One things is for sure, I can't wait to hear his defense.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

First, I just want to say how much I appreciate being a part of such an intelligent and diverse forum. Agree or disagree, I always gain a new perspective and come away better for it. 

I am not a police officer, and as such readily acknowledge that I have not seen a fraction of the human ugliness that you guys have. However, I still firmly believe that evil exists in this world and can be present even in the very young. I don't think that this case is the perfect example, but it provides a great starting point for discussion.

I dont know the history or the details of this kid and his father, but to consider why he chose what he did I come up with 3 options (not being a parent, these are just my thoughts)
1- Both the father and son are scumbags
2- This isnt the first time this kid has done this
3-Perhaps the father fights the same urges, and doesn't wish that life on his son

Now, what this kid did was terrible but there are measures in our criminal laws to punish/rehabilitate him. But those laws are not perfect as we all know. It is not currently in the scope of our laws (in most cases) to incarcerate someone pre-emptively for crimes they have not yet committed, and I agree I would not wish for a society that necessarially did that. But at what point, when the law gives no options, does it fall to an individual to take steps himself. Im sure there are parents who KNOW they have evil children, that they may have done nothing seriously wrong yet, but you know they will eventually. While many more children need to be protected from their parents, what about the kids who the parents need to protect society from? At what point does the responsibility fall to the people who brought these children into the world turn to protecting the world from these children?

Sorry for the incomplete thought, Im helping my neighbor shinge a shed, and am trying to finish before we lose the light. Ive already smashed the shit out of my thumb twice. Fun.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

What a crazy story. I myself do not have kids, but on the same token if this man was my brother, cousin, or best friend and did something like that to my little sister (hypothetical example) I honestly can't even begin to think what I would do and what would grow through my mind. In my opinon I believe rapists and child molesters should be executed. However, the most part that is shocking about this case is not that a older brother abused his sister, it's that his father executed him. Obviously both the father and son have some serious issues. It's a shame that the only innocent one is the 3 year old who got raped. 

On the other hand as Hush had said...he will never rape again.

Just a sad story.


----------

